

HSBC IT staff at risk as bank announces 30,000 job cuts - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/careers/3294543/hsbc-it-staff-at-risk-as-bank-announces-30000-job-cuts/

======
wccrawford
Noting that the IT staff might get cut seems like a desperate attempt to make
the news relevant to tech sites.

